# Trying to get rid of extra entries listed in webapp-config

## Bigun

```
bigun # webapp-config --li -V phpmyadmin

* Installs for phpmyadmin-3.3.8.1

*   /var/www/somesite.com/htdocs/phpmyadmin

* Installs for phpmyadmin-3.4.6

*   /var/www/somesite.comhtdocs/htdocs

* Installs for phpmyadmin-3.4.9

*   /var/www/somesite.com/htdocs/pma

* Installs for phpmyadmin-4.1.14.3

*   /var/www/somesite.com/htdocs/pma
```

Only the 4.1.14.3 installation needs to be there.  The rest of the entries need to go.

I've tried:

```
bigun # webapp-config -V -C -h somesite.com -d phpmyadmin phpmyadmin 3.4.9

* Fatal error: Unable to determine location of master copy

* Fatal error(s) - aborting

```

Any suggestions?

----------

## twitch153

Yes, in the newest version of webapp-config there is a command line arg called: --prune-database, or -pd. From there you can fix this issue, but be careful when running it  :Smile: 

Run: webapp-config -pd pretend first to see what will be cleaned out, then run webapp-config -pd clean

once you're sure it won't clean out something you have installed on the system.

Just as a reference, this bug was already reported quite some time ago: https://bugs.gentoo.org/490090

I hope this helps.

With regards,

    twitch153

----------

## Bigun

 *twitch153 wrote:*   

> Yes, in the newest version of webapp-config there is a command line arg called: --prune-database, or -pd. From there you can fix this issue, but be careful when running it 
> 
> Run: webapp-config -pd pretend first to see what will be cleaned out, then run webapp-config -pd clean
> 
> once you're sure it won't clean out something you have installed on the system.
> ...

 

Extremely helpful, thanks for adopting an unanswered thread.

----------

